# Blue Snowball Microphone



## simook (Aug 11, 2012)

bluemic.com/snowball/#/specs/

Has anyone used the Blue Snowball mic with REW? I'm planning to test out this mic for speaker calibration.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As far as I know, no one has ever successfully used a USB mic with REW.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi i use a Omnimic (USB) with a calibrated mic file with the laptops sound card.

I dont know how accurate it is.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

I've done a few mic calibrations on Snowballs. In short, they are absolute for use as a measurement microphone. The ~4-5 inch diameter sphere causes severe diffraction problems at high frequencies, so above you get a rising response that peaks at around +15 dB at 12 kHz (right where diffraction theory says it should peak).


----------

